

Ask HN: Paid remote internship? - honest_joe

Hello,<p>I&#x27;d like to ask if there are startup companies which offer something like a paid remote internship or remote junior positions. I come from a relatively poor european country and have been mostly working in a big corporations (in an offshore model). I would like to work in a startup but i am currently afraid to move off from the financial stability I do have with these big corporations. I am young but still have to support my family with few bucks here and there. I earn about 1400 euros )(net income) a month (however i do cost my employer around 2700euros a month).<p>I have been mostly doing system administration (mostly UNIX but Linux as well),DevOPS (kind of but not very well executed in a big corporations in offshore centers). I also do a bit of Ruby,Rails,Perl and shell scripting.<p>I am eager to learn from people doing something meaningful, from a company with a vision.<p>You may ask why you would want to hire some loser like me...well you probably would not. But who knows :-)
======
redsable
If you are supporting your family you are anything but a loser. Be proud of
that. And just keep moving towards the opportunity.

